# What better way to relax after a long day on the lake...



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Today, my family all went to my uncle's house to help with planting his flower beds. My grandma usually does it (she lives with him) but she's recovering from a hysterectomy and will be starting chemotherapy soon for her uterine cancer, so we decided to take care of it for her (my uncle does NOT have a green thumb). Anyway, they live in a huge house right on the lake so we took Enzo with us so that he could go swimming. At about 5 or 6 pm, tornado sirens started going off so we all headed inside to the basement to watch some movies. In the basement, they have a room with a 10 person hot tub. They had the cover on it. Enzo kept putting his paws up on the edges and sniffing it. I thought it was cute so I took a picture. Well, seconds after this picture, Enzo leaped up on to what I'm sure he thought was a table of some sort. He sunk pretty quickly and looked completely bewildered about why he was sinking into the "table". lol We hurried to get him out so that he didn't get tangled in the cover and feel distressed. If you'd like to see any of my other pictures from the day (mostly Enzo and my siblings in the lake, with some pictures of a hydroplane taking off and landing thrown in), you can check them out here.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry Sam... All i can say is LOLOL!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha Jam...after I made sure he wasn't going to drown, I was laughing so hard that I was crying.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

That's really funny! "Mom, what's going on with this table?!?" I'm glad you were there for safety's sake (what a good reminder to watch our dogs around pools!) but I imagine the look on Enzo's face would have been priceless! Too bad no pictures or video of the moment he jumped up...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish I would've gotten pics of the look on his face when he went in. lol Scary in the moment, but looking back now, it was SO funny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too funny, the look on Enzo's face must have been priceless!

Your lake pictures are great, looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Great looking Golden.

Mike


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh Sam, Enzo is just so beautiful and looks like he was having such fun. Looks like it was a wonderful day and he liked getting in some swimming time. What fun for everyone!


----------

